# [USB] problème de périphériques

## gregool

Salut à tous

j'ai un soucis avec mes periphériques USB, je vais avoir du mal a le décrire :

"parfois" (toutes les 24H environ) j'ai un problème avec les périphériques USB de mon système : clavier souris

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c50e Logitech, Inc. MX-1000 Cordless Mouse Receiver

le problème arrive d'un coup, je ne peux plus cliquer en dehors d'une fenetre donnée, exemple je suis sur le forum je peux cliquer sur les topics, poster un message etc, mais je ne peux plus cliquer dans les menus de firefox, et quand ça arrive je peux me deplacer ou je veux mais impossible de cliquer en dehors de la maudite fenetre.

coté clavier impossible d'utiliser les raccourcis, pour corriger le problème je débranche/rebranche les périph et ça repart pour une heure ou plus...

par contre je peux monter une clé USB

j'ai testé les périph sur une autre machine et RAS, je pensais à un pb hardware sur la carte mère, quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion de test avant que je ne change mon matériel?

Merci

----------

## ghoti

Perso, je ne crois pas un seul instant à un problème matériel ! 

Une chose est sûre : la souris clique donc point de vue matériel, ça fonctionne !

Mais comme elle est parfaitement incapable de faire la différence entre une fenêtre ou une autre, ce n'est sûrement pas elle qui est à mettre en cause ! 

J'en déduis que le problème ne peut être que logiciel et là, le terrain est vaste !

Malheureusement, tu ne nous donnes pas beaucoup de détails sur ta config logicielle ...

----------

## guilc

Problème de fenêtres et de raccourcis claviers...

Problème de window manager ? c'est lui qui gère tout ça, qui gère les fenêtres, et passe les raccourcis claviers aux applis après avoir traité ses raccourcis globaux...

Tu n'as rien qui pourrait être intéressant qui apparait dans le ~/.xsession-errors quand cela arrive ?

----------

## gregool

re,

merci de vous interesser au problème c'est sympa.

donc explorons la piste soft plus en détails, donc ça marchait très bien et depuis environ un mois le pb est présent et récurent.

c'est le caractère soudain et aléatoire qui m'a emmené sur la pente savonneuse du pb hardware coté mobo.

donc les infos j'utilise le noyau 2.6.31-gentoo-r10, la config relative à l'USB :

```
CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y
```

mon materiel :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 PT IDER Controller (rev 02)

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 KT Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HO (ICH8DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
```

coté systeme :

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Apr 2010 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-ph$

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-ph$

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --ex

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 avi beagle berkdb bidi bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrkit cli compat consolekit cracklib$

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

et tail - f ~/.xsession-errors

```
(firefox-bin:27087): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox-bin:27087): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox-bin:27087): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox-bin:27087): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead

(firefox-bin:27087): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
```

est-ce que ces alertes peuvent être liées au problème? j'ai vu pas mal de post sur des erreurs de ce type, sans les symptômes des périphériques USB. 

Merci encore pour votre aide

EDIT: complément d'info, j'utilise Gnome+compiz, ça fait la même chose sans compiz, le systême est a jour, je lance régulièrement un revdep-rebuild après les updates et aucune erreur de ce coté là...

----------

## netfab

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et tail - f ~/.xsession-errors
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non, rien à voir avec ton problème. Ce warning est généré par gtk+ à propos de firefox/flash.

Le problème c'est que cet avertissement spamme probablement ton ~/.xsession-errors, et rend celui-ci inutilisable. Plus d'infos ici et ici.

Dans le premier lien tu trouveras un patch à appliquer lors de la compilation de gtk+ pour eviter ce warning.

Si tu ne tiens pas à recompiler gtk+, une autre solution temporaire consiste dès le début d'une session gnome à lancer firefox dans une console en ligne de commande, ainsi, ce warning disparaitra de ton .xsession-errors, et tu pourras y trouver d'eventuelles infos concernant ton problème.

----------

## gregool

Merci pour l'info, j'avais suivi ce fil après la remarque de guilc, j'avais opté pour la 2ème solution, j'avais peur des effets de bords eventuels en recompilant gtk+ avec le patch...

donc je surveille le fichier en espérant y trouver un peu plus d'informations.

----------

